# Never miss another promotion!



## creativeforge (May 30, 2017)

Lately I found myself missing on a promotion I would have jumped on. I wondered how I missed that, usually I get emails from developers I purchased from in the past.

I INVESTIGATED: *how can I NOT miss Commercial Announcements ever again?* So here is what I found: you can select to WATCH a forum, AND receive EMAIL notifications when a new thread is started.

1- Go to the forum you want email notifications from when a new thread is started (Commercial Announcements in my case).

2- Then select *WATCH FORUM* (if you already watch that forum, just select "Unwatch Forum" for now, save it, and then reselect it again right away. This will give you the options you need to edit).

3- Under "Send notifications via," check the box *Emails*.

4- Save this by clicking the red button "Watch Forum."

From now on, every time a *new Commercial Announcement thread* is created, you will receive an email from Vi-Control letting you know.

How cool is that!!! :D

It is fairly simple to do, so let me show you how through this short little screen video of the procedure:


----------

